# Pufferbatterie für S7 300 mit Stecker



## Bender25 (26 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen. 

Vieleicht kann mir einer helfen. Ich suche nach einer Pufferbatterie für eine 300er allerdings mit angelötetem Kabel/Stecker. Leider finde ich im Siemens Katalog nur die ohne Stecker dran (6ES7971-1AA00-0AA0). 
Vieleicht hat ja noch einer die Bestellnummer hierfür


----------



## Paule (26 April 2010)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Vieleicht kann mir einer helfen. Ich suche nach einer Pufferbatterie für eine 300er allerdings mit angelötetem Kabel/Stecker. Leider finde ich im Siemens Katalog nur die ohne Stecker dran (6ES7971-1AA00-0AA0).
> Vieleicht hat ja noch einer die Bestellnummer hierfür


Ich habe gerade ein Batterie mit Stecker vor mir liegen, und da steht genau diese Nummer drauf.


----------



## Bender25 (26 April 2010)

hm komisch.. Dann muss ich nocheinmal schaun bzw den Kollege fragen. Danke mal!!!


----------



## sps-concept (26 April 2010)

*Batterie*

Hallo,

hab hier n Tütchen mit Batterie vor mir liegen (incl Stecker)
6ES7 971-5BB00-0AA0

André


----------



## Rudi (26 April 2010)

*Batterie*

Ist meiner Meinung nach die gleiche Batterie wie für eine S5 90U und hat die Nr. 6ES7971-1AA00-0AA0


----------

